# Muralo Ultra



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a good latex trim enamel that is easy to apply (think latex), has good coverage and hide, is relatively inexpensive, and has a durable, "oil-like" finish. I have heard good things about Muralo and am going to give it a try. Does anyone have any personal experience that they could share? I did a quick seach and I see that bikerboy likes it but didn't see a very specific review or comparison to other products. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Great stuff, used it often. The sheen of the satin is just under what oil SI is , and the Semi just over. 
Handles and levels as good as any WB enamel i have used. 
I am using Aura satin more now because it is more avaliable, but the Muralo finishes are great.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks brushjockey. I'm a little embarrassed to admit it, but I've used alot of regular wall paints on trim over the last few years, simply because they are easy to work with. I used to use alot of SI (which seems to be the standard by which all other trim paints are measured), but I don't like having to deal with cleaning up oil based products. I don't really like standard wall paint just because it's too soft in my opinion, and even with floetrol or XIM extender, the stuff just doesn't lay out like I wish it would.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a fan of Muralo paints, I think they're really quality products, but I use a lot more Benjamin Moore because that's what my customers have heard of. Muralo is on my own house.

I've recently started using Advance from Benjamin Moore instead of the Satin Impervo alkyd. So far, I like it a lot. Give it a try.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have tried the advance and i really liked the finish, I just thought it dripped too much. I'll probably still use it for fine work, but I want to find a good "go-to" trim paint for standard repaints. That's why I'm looking at Muralo.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Muralo is a great old co that has done much of the R& D that latex/wb's have become. they just suffer from small company-itis. You will not be disappointed in the product.
Aura was chasing after them to begin with.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't BM buy Muralo?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think so . I had a conversation with the grandson of the founder a couple years ago. He could see aura as his co's big threat. They ruled ( for those who knew) before that.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Absolutely the best stuff, the stores keep disappearing more and more.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Muralo is still free from BM or SW as far as I know. We do not have true Muralo here, but their trim paint and Graham is similar (each borrowed some technology from the other from what I understand, but still different). The wall paint borrowed heavily from Graham, I think is what I was told.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Muralo very much, no question better than BM Regal semi gloss. It lays down very nice. I used Advance High Gloss as per the customer today. It looked great also except for the fact you can't get away with 1 coat when there is a color change. Just price the job right and everybody is happy.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My favorite thing about Graham trim paint (I assume Muralo shares this trait) is that once it is dry, it is stuck. None of this you can scratch it off for a week while it cures stuff like Behr P+Ultra, BM products, etc. If it is dry, it is no coming off. No wondering Hmm, is that going to stick. You will know by the next day at the latest.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ What he said, plus if needed you can easily sand out drips or runs (like a powder) and touch it up the next day. 

Have even done it once the same day. (But I don't reccomend it)


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

DeanV said:


> My favorite thing about Graham trim paint (I assume Muralo shares this trait) is that once it is dry, it is stuck. None of this you can scratch it off for a week while it cures stuff like Behr P+Ultra, BM products, etc. If it is dry, it is no coming off. No wondering Hmm, is that going to stick. You will know by the next day at the latest.


Muralo owns Graham and have taken some of their technologies into their own lines. 120 grit sanded oil trim, dusted, then topcoated with Ultra is the same deal - won't come off.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> I don't think so . I had a conversation with the grandson of the founder a couple years ago. He could see aura as his co's big threat. They ruled ( for those who knew) before that.


Aura is the best paint Benjamin Moore has produced to date - but it's still not on par with Ultra. I think Ultra suffers from having gratuitous quality. And it goes to show if customers really cared about quality they would be spec'ing Muralo paints. There was a dealer around these parts for close to 20 years that carried it and had many contractors specifically use the product. I have exterior house paints going on 7 years {100 yr. old homes with 20+ layers of paint} where there isn't a square inch peeling anywhere. But benjamin moore has won the marketing wars.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Muralo gave me a couple of gallons of their exterior paint to try out. It was great stuff but the local dealer will not stock it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought Plain was a California 2010 fan for exterior. I wish we had the regular muralo to try (or clear information from the companies as to what muralo products and Graham products are the same, what are different, and how so).


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I thought Plain was a California 2010 fan for exterior. I wish we had the regular muralo to try (or clear information from the companies as to what muralo products and Graham products are the same, what are different, and how so).


I am a big fan of 2010 - it's about the same quality as Muralo. I have one house that had one body solid stain color and 3 trim colors. Two of the paints were Muralo and the other two were California 2010 - I use them both interchangably. Graham brought the ceramic technologies to the table, and Muralo already had the small acrylic resin system. The ultra line of Muralo is all about resin technology except for the for the 'matte' scrubbable finish which they put in the ceramic. They also introduced a slightly cheaper line with ceramics in it but with slightly cheaper resins. Basically the 'superfinish' line with ceramic.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I am a big fan of 2010 - it's about the same quality as Muralo. I have one house that had one body solid stain color and 3 trim colors. Two of the paints were Muralo and the other two were California 2010 - I use them both interchangably. Graham brought the ceramic technologies to the table, and Muralo already had the small acrylic resin system. The ultra line of Muralo is all about resin technology except for the for the 'matte' scrubbable finish which they put in the ceramic. They also introduced a slightly cheaper line with ceramics in it but with slightly cheaper resins. Basically the 'superfinish' line with ceramic.



Here we have 

Graham Ceramic Satin (top line) which I know they borrowed some leveling tweaks from Muralo which show up brushing, but not spraying IMHO (always sprayed well).

Graham Ceramic Flat (top line): This is really what Muralo wanted from Graham when the bought them is my understanding. To be honest, I have moved to Benjamin Moore from this product.

Endure lines (ceramic, flat, eggshell, satin): This may be similar to Superfinish, but not sure. Satin good for trim. Wall ceramic flat, probably a good bang for the buck, but I am not sold on it.

There is an exterior Endure now as well, but no idea where it compares with Muralo's lines.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> My favorite thing about Graham trim paint (I assume Muralo shares this trait) is that once it is dry, it is stuck. None of this you can scratch it off for a week while it cures stuff like Behr P+Ultra, BM products, etc. If it is dry, it is no coming off. No wondering Hmm, is that going to stick. You will know by the next day at the latest.


I think Muralo bought Graham's if I am thinking correctly...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I think Muralo bought Graham's if I am thinking correctly...


Yup. At least a few years back now.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

muralo has a primer called 563 that is one of the best primers on the market. IMO!!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Dhill- I have a gal of it- don't really use it- tell me why it's better than say a zinsser primer..


----------



## Windy Painters (Mar 28, 2011)

I love Muralo Ultra but the paint runs down. If you are inexperienced painter - I would suggest something thicker like Sherwin Williams SuperPaint. Covers even better but it's not "self-leveling" 
http://www.windypainters.com
links removed


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

So I've used the Ultra on a couple jobs recently and I think I've found my new go-to trim paint! I've been impressed by how well it levels as it dries and it isn't that expensive. Thanks for all the input!:notworthy:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Great to hear- I just wish it was more widely available- it is really the bomb!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree, I wish it was available here on the shelf. When I get the shop set up I think I will order a few fives and see for myself.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I used the Muralo Ultra a few years back and it killed the Regal in performance. IMO it was comparable to SW Cashmere but covered a little better. now for price it cost me more then Regal, Cashmere or Superpaint so saying it's not pricey I don't think is correct.


----------



## KLcustomFinishes (Mar 8, 2012)

just thought id chime in... If you can find Muralo it sure is a treat to use. It brushes out really nice and i spray with airless FF tip or AAA and all turns out great.

We use it on most of our jobs. Thankfully in MN we have a few spots readily available.

its so nice to have a product dry so fast and feel so great... im recoating trim within 30 min and can easily wet sand out and recoat. I use it over new and old cabinetry and people are amazed how nice it feels and ive been using it now for about 8 years and still is looking great on my own house.

I do agree there is a learning curve..some may say it runs easy but i guess i just have it down its effortless

Now i need to figure out this BM Advance.. tried it today for first time...did not turn out well lol


----------

